# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ

## NILADMIRARI

Ο φίλος μου νομίζω ότι έχει διπολική διαταραχή. Από τα σημάδια αυτό έχω καταλάβει.Είμαστε λίγο καιρό μαζί και τον τελευταίο μήνα η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει από κάθε έλεγχο. Είναι πολύ επιθετικός, με προσβάλλει,εκμηδενίζει με τα λόγια του την προσωπικότητα μου και με κατηγορεί για πράγματα που κατά κανόνα δεν ισχύουν,σπάει πράγματα και χτυπάει τον εαυτό του. Δεν είχα καταλάβει πραγματικά ότι ήταν άρρωστος(μερικές φορές ακόμα σκέφτομαι μήπως απλά κερδίζει κάτι με όλες αυτές τις κρίσεις) και έτσι όταν τσακωνόμασταν δεν ήμουν προσεκτική και ήμουν απλά ο εαυτός μου. Αυτό φαίνεται να έκανε ακόμα χειρότερα τα πράγματα. Για να μην πολυλογώ αυτην την στιγμή με έχει διώξει από κοντά του και μάλιστα μου λέει κάποια παρανοικά πράγματα, ότι θέλω να του κάνω κακό και να τον καταστρέψω και ότι με φοβάται. Συμβαίνει αυτό στην διπολική διαταραχή?Δεν ξέρω πως να το χειριστώ. Ότι κι αν κάνω φαίνεται να επιδεινώνει τα πράγματα. Και η δικιά μου ψυχική υγεία έχει πέσει πάρα πολύ με όλα αυτά. Δεν έχω δικούς του ανθρώπους να ειδοποιήσω και κάποιες φορές που του πρότεινα να πάμε σε ψυχολόγο, δεν δέχτηκε και είπε πως το χειρίζεται μόνος του. Τι να κάνω. Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να μην συνεχίσω να επικοινωνώ τώρα που αυτός με έδιωξε? Όμως ξέρω πως με χρειάζεται πολύ και θέλω να του σταθώ. Αλλά πως να τον βοηθήσω και να προστατέψω και την δικιά μου ψυχολογία από αυτήν την κακοποίηση ?

----------


## NILADMIRARI

Διαβάζω αρκετή ώρα τώρα διάφορα ποστ και είμαι πλέον σίγουρη ότι ο φίλος μου έχει διπολική διαταραχή...όμως αυτές οι κρίσεις του βγαίνουν μόνο σε μένα στην παρούσα φάση. Στους υπόλοιπους ανθρώπους συμπεριφέρεται φυσιολογικά ή απλά σε παρέες δεν μιλάει καθόλου, τουλάχιστον ότι έχω δει εγώ. Δεν έχει βέβαια πολύ κοντινές σχέσεις. Ο ίδιος λέει ότι τον επηρεάζω τόσο πολύ γιατί μου έχει ανοιχτεί και επειδη εγώ φταίω και είμαι το ένα και το άλλο κτλ κτλ κτλ...Μήπως με αυτό το δεδομένο εγώ του κάνω χειρότερο κακό?

----------


## NILADMIRARI

Μακάρι να μπορούσε κάποιος να μου απαντήσει σύντομα γιατί δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να κάνω και πρέπεει να δράσω ή να μην δράσω άμεσα. Θα θελά να μου απαντήσει ένα άτομο που έχει περάσει παρόμοιες κρίσεις πως τον βοηθάει να του συμπεριφέρονται. Ειδικά τώρα που με έχει διώξει και δεν θέλει επαφές, είναι καλύτερα να τον αφήσω μέχρι να ξαναεπικοινωνήσει αυτός ή να επιμένω μέχρι να επικοινωνήσει? Ήδη τουέχω στείλει κάποια θετικά μυνήματα που του λέω πως θέλω του σταθώ και τον αφήνω αν θέλει να επικοινωνήσει αυτός. Απαντάει αλλά κατήγορώντας εμένα και όλο τον κόσμο. Να ξαναεπικοινωνήσω ή καλύτερα να του αφήσω χρόνο. Να πηγαίνω με τα νερά του μπας και μπορέσω να τον πλησιάσω και να τον βοηθήσω ή να είμαι ειλικρινής και θετική αλλά με κίνδυνο να νευριάζει περισσότερο? Μπορώ να του ζητάω να μην μου συμπεριφέρεται με τόσο άσχημο τρόπο? Μπορείτε να ελένξετε αυτήν την επιθετικότητα σας όταν σας πιάνει? Ελπίζω να μπορέσει σύντομα κάποιος να μου απαντήσει σε αυτά και ευχαριστώ από τώρα πολύ.

----------


## betelgeuse

Αυτο που περιγραφεις δεν μοιαζει τοσο με διπολικη διαταρχη.Περισσοτερο μοιαζει να εχει προβληματα διαχειρισης θυμου,παρα διπολικη.
Δεν μπορεις να κανεις μονη σου διαγνωση.
Αν δεν εχει μιλησει με ειδικο δεν μπορει να βγει καποιο συμπερασμα.
Γενικα ολοι οσοι εχουν ψυχικα προβληματα θελουν να νιωθουν οτι καποιος τους καταλαβαινει και οτι δεν κρινονται.
Δυστυχως ομως δεν μπορω να σου δωσω καποια περαιτερω συμβουλη για το πως να τον χειριστεις.

----------


## NILADMIRARI

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου... Δεν έχω δώσει πολλές πληροφορίες και το ξέρω πως είναι λίγο βλακεία να κάνω μόνη μου διάγνωση, αλλά πέρα από του ότι το είχα υποψιαστεί βάση κάποιον λίγων γνώσεων ψυχολογίας που έχω, διαβάζοντας χτες όλο το βράδυ τα άρθρα στο φόρουμ ήταν σαν να τον βλέπω φωτογραφία. Ακόμα και αν ηρεμήσει και επικοινωνήσουμε, δεν νομίζω να δεχτεί να πάμε σε ψυχολόγο. Μπορώ φυσικά να πάω και μόνη μου και να ζητήσω συμβουλές αλλά θα ήθελα να πάρω και μια άποψη εδώ. Δεν είμαι ισσοροπημένη και εγω αυτή τη στιγμή. Παλεύω με την αβεβαιότητα, τις αρχές μου και τις ενοχές μου.

----------


## betelgeuse

Tωρα εχετε επικοινωνια ή εχετε χωρισει?

----------


## NILADMIRARI

είχες δίκιο..Ήταν πρόβλημα διαχείρισης θυμού.

----------


## ktbizbaz

> είχες δίκιο..Ήταν πρόβλημα διαχείρισης θυμού.


το ιδιο μου κανει ο αντρασ μου!!!!
δεν θελει να δει ειδικο
φευγω απο το δωματιο και του περναει
εχεισ αλλεσ πληροφορειεσ??

----------

